# Revo vs APR ECU?



## dnetcrawler (Aug 23, 2010)

Any advice on which should I go for?

Thank you!


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

unitronic

/thread


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

If it's a choice between those two just for close proximity to a dealer, I would do APR by far. 

IF distance was not an issue, I would do United Motorsport aka Jeff Atwood. 

-E


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

as far as my knowledge went... all you need to be flashed by united motorsports is vag com.

i read on the .:R32 forums that he sents you a file on an email, and you flash your car.

he has no dealer network, yet.

so, on that one, distance wouldnt be an issue. still, i believe in unitronic, and i believe firmly that they are the best.


----------



## GrmnMfia (Dec 25, 2007)

Unitronic x2 :thumbup:


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

thygreyt said:


> as far as my knowledge went... all you need to be flashed by united motorsports is vag com.
> 
> i read on the .:R32 forums that he sents you a file on an email, and you flash your car.
> 
> ...



1. I dont send files over email.
2. I do have a delaer network.
3. You cannot flash an '08 rabbit with vag-com cable.

I thank you for your enthusiasm, just get your facts straight before you post.

-Jeffrey Atwood
United Motorsport


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome!! :laugh:


----------



## dnetcrawler (Aug 23, 2010)

Performance wise? Or is it really a matter of preference?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Unitronic Unitronic Unitronic Unitronic Unitronic Unitronic Unitronic Unitronic Unitronic Unitronic Unitronic
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Apr is to expensive for basically just a fuel remap which is all that changes and revo is horrible (experience)! Plus Unitronic will custom a map for u, and its pretty cheap.


----------



## Blkbunneh08 (Aug 24, 2010)

how r the read outs for our car with unitronic? i was thinking of going with apr


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Jefnes3 said:


> 1. I dont send files over email.
> 2. I do have a delaer network.
> 3. You cannot flash an '08 rabbit with vag-com cable.
> 
> ...


ok, jeff... sorry for the misunderstanding... and glad that cleaned up my mess...

i just read something of the sort from one of your posts... i just dont seem able to find it... it was about tuning either vr6 or mkiv r32 with the vag com cable... and you were sending not the file itself but something...


----------



## Bahltech (Oct 10, 2008)

GIAC , been doing for years, proven performance.


----------



## dnetcrawler (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone got Dynos to compare?


----------



## Blkbunneh08 (Aug 24, 2010)

I just checked GIAC....free lifetime upgrades.....not too shabby and the gains are pretty nice. might have to try them out


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

as mentioned earlier it really is about preference. Somethings to consider is what you want to do with your 2.5. If you are stock or have just a intake and cat-back then from a performance stance they are all the same. You only can adjust so much when it comes to performance. If you are planing to replace major components in your 2.5 then you should consider a dealer that is closer to you or the company that is closest to you. All vendors are willing to make tweaks for your car. No chip is better then the other from a performance view. All of them remove rev hang.


----------

